# Daily Call - Failed - no dial tone



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

On Friday I decided to tidy the mess of cables around my switch. I started by unplugging everything.

Since Friday, my daily (network) call has not happened, guide data is to 27th.

So, having researched this a bit, and come up with this old post started by Carl http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=335763&pp=30, I've checked config in nic_config_tivo - which looked fine, but anyway I changed the call option dialup, sync sync rebooted, then changed it back, sync, sync, reboot (interestingly my default gateway changed from 192.168.0.xxx to xxx.xxx.1.xxx somewhere on the way - wasn't me guv!!)

I can ping out from the TiVo to the BBC & Virgin websites by address only (it can't resolve names) and I can log into TiVo quite happily on my network etc etc.

route.tivo -n looks pretty much as in Carl's thread.

I'd really sooner not have to pull the drive 1) cos I don't think the problem will be there and 2) having recently spent a whole evening installing the TiVo and related equipment into a "media cabinet" which Mrs S thought would look nice, I don't want to have to repeat the exercise!!

Have rebooted router etc

Would be most grateful for any help...

My rc_sysinit_authors are probably a mess, as when doing some editing recently I forgot I could do it through TiVoweb, but although I'm not sure how they should look, they aren't changed since I did the Mode 0 update recently.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Most likely is that the router (gateway) address is set wrong. No need to be shy about printing full IPs from your internal network BTW.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Was laziness, not shyness 

From nic_config_tivo

Current/New Configuration:
timing setting = optimal
mac address = 00:0B:AD:BF:C6:36
ip address = 192.168.0.150
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.0.1 <<Is correct
debug level = off
daily call = network

Wrong gateway would not allow outbound (WAN) ping would it?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Even if you can ping, tivo daily call uses outgoing ports of 80, 8080 & 123 IIRC, so make sure your router allows those through.

Your ISP may have started using a transparent proxy too, there's a fix in this thread transparent proxy


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

None of my firewall settings have changed since Friday (I've been away all weekend...)

I had a look at the transparent proxy thread you mention. Again, it'd be a bit coincidental if that was the cause, but my Ident.itcl only contains one active line, which is not the same as that thread.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It might actually be trying to use the phone line... plug the phone cord in and see.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd agree with mikerr here - when a network call fails you usually get 'Number unavailable'.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

oo'er - i cut it out a few weeks back... think I have an extension lead somewhere.

And the back is pretty inaccessible now. Will have to try I guess... (Is there any alternative?)


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Due to accessibility problems I cannot easily test with a phone line for a while.

I've spent a while looking at logs - then resetting and rebooting - then looking at logs and they look very similar whether it's set to network or phone.

So let's assume you are right, that it IS trying to call out over the phone instead of the network. What do I do to cure it? Given that in all other respects the network card is working fine (and that this appears to have been brought on by temporary disconnection from the network).

Thanks


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

I've spent the evening researching this, changing things and rebooting.

You are definitely correct, it is attempting to use the phone to make the daily call. I have found some old threads with extracts from logs and mine is clearly not even trying to use ethernet.

I've cleaned up my rc.sysinit files so that rc.sysinit.author has just the command which points it to the rc.sysinit.author.edit, and a line about inout luminance that the Mode 0 hack put there. All commands are backgrounded by & at the end.

I tried putting in the dial prefix #401 but that made no difference.

I've changed net_config_tivo countless times from dialup to network, reboot, then back, reboot, all to no avail.

I can ping addresses on the Internet, including the one for TiVo, quite happily from TiVo. Obviously can also log in using Telnet etc, so the card and connection must be OK. The default gateway is correct, I even added a line to explicitly set the gateway, in line with a previous suggestion from blindlemon in this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/archive/index.php/t-282072.html

I understand the transparent proxy thing mentioned by Mike, and I *am* on Virgin, but I'm not getting as far as a network....

I am completely stumped. Any suggestions gratefully received...


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Tonight it failed again, and again. I don't think I'vedone anything diffrent, but all of a sudden it has worked. Maybe the TiVo is on it's way out...hope not. I have recently had V+ installed and while it's good for a pvr novice, TiVo whips it's ass...


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

smokie said:


> all of a sudden it has worked


Did you steal my Tivo? 

Mine suddenly decided to try to use the phone line last night for no good reason.


----------



## waderaid (Nov 9, 2007)

My series 1 tivo will not download data because of a trasparent proxy. i have been unable to fix it because it is running version 3 and i have yet to find a fix that is applicable to this version. when i take my tivo to a different house it make the daily call perfectly over the internet. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Sorry mate here in the UK we're all running series 1 on 2.5.5 - I suggest you repost in the US forums.


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> I'd agree with mikerr here - when a network call fails you usually get 'Number unavailable'.


Funnily enough I noticed my guide data was shot on one of my TiVos this morning, last successful call on the 10th, but my status said fail: unknown error. I was lucky, a reboot seems to have fixed it,


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

waderaid said:


> My series 1 tivo will not download data because of a trasparent proxy. i have been unable to fix it because it is running version 3 and i have yet to find a fix that is applicable to this version.


Changing your ISP sounds like another possible option?


----------

